# I'm in an Italiam mood.



## bobocescu

1. Napolitana

Why is this word used in Romanian?
I asked somebody from Naples and she had no idea. It means lady from Naples.
(It's a wafer - for those of you who might figure it out without knowing the word) Does it come from there?

2. Tufa de Venetia

Same question: Where does this come from?
(It means Venetian bush - and it is used in reference to somebody who doesn't have a clue about something - Like in: "don't ask him, he's a venetian bush")


----------



## mikasa_90

_Napoletana maybe, I'm from Napoli, yes it mean girl that live in Napoli but maybe in Romania is used for tell that you are beautiful as us? In fact i read on a magazine that , the ladies from Romania are similar as napolitan girls.
It is possible.
_


----------



## OldAvatar

@mikasa_90
No offence, but you didn't get it right. Bobocescu is asking where the Romanian word _napolitană _(*wafer*) is coming from. My dictionary says that the origin of the word is French *napolitaine*, which used to describe a kind of cake made of layers of waffer and chocolate cream, very popular in Naples area.

I'll search about _tufă de Veneţia_ too, I have a feeling but I'm not sure about it yet.

Un an nou fericit tuturor!


----------



## mikasa_90

_Oh God, I'm sorry. 

_


----------

